# Primo for females



## C_J (Sep 29, 2019)

I am looking to start a primo cycle. I have previously tried anavar and winstrol and are not getting the desired results even with quite a high dose of these so want to try an injectable. I am female so if there's any one can shine a light on a dosage to start on this would be appreciated! I am 56kg now as I've cut down to see my shape, but want to make some SERIOUS gains. Any advice is helpful!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Let's see your physique, trading and diet? Anavar is supposed to be the dogs danglies for women even at a low dose!


----------



## C_J (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm comp lean at the moment but when I'm ready to bulk up in a few weeks my diet will be back up to maintenance cals then up again as I'm on a cut right now. I found anavar only starting doing its thing when I was up to 50mg a day which is so high! Hence to reason for trying an injectable instead. And winstrol came with all the sides but no punch.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

To be honest and don't take this the wrong way but if you didn't gain on var or winny your diet was insufficient and you were not eating enough. The aforementioned can cause loss of appetite so that may have been a factor. Primo is a good choice and not toxic like the orals but like I say, if you didn't gain on winstrol then you'll struggle more on primo as it's a mild steroid.

Crack on with the primo if you want and eat more. Sorry but idk what you'd dose it at


----------



## C_J (Sep 29, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> To be honest and don't take this the wrong way but if you didn't gain on var or winny your diet was insufficient and you were not eating enough. The aforementioned can cause loss of appetite so that may have been a factor. Primo is a good choice and not toxic like the orals but like I say, if you didn't gain on winstrol then you'll struggle more on primo as it's a mild steroid.
> 
> Crack on with the primo if you want and eat more. Sorry but idk what you'd dose it at


 I hope the eating part is t true as I was on over 2500cals I physically couldn't eat anymore! I have digestive issues so maybe that didn't help? It gave me small gains but maybe I'm being greedy or had rubbish gear, I'm not sure but thanks for the advice, once I'm back to bulking I'll check my food again! Could you suggest a starting dosage for me?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

C_J said:


> Could you suggest a starting dosage for me?


 Sorry but I don't know about dosage. Perhaps @anna1 might.

If the orals caused digestive issues then primo almost certainly won't cause the same problem.

Track what you eat on MyFitnessPal (free app) on your phone if you are not already. If not perhaps you were not eating as many as calories as you think and a lot depends on factors like a physical job on your feet all day. I'd have thought 2500 cals for a female would be plenty. I can bulk on 3000 and I'm 6'4" and sixteen and a half stone


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't advise on female use as it's really not my area of expertise, but what I would say is test your primobolan before you use it.

Its a very expensive raw compound, not many labs do it and it's often faked or cut with other compounds.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey @C_J

I loved primo . Kicked in much faster than anavar but also comes with harsher side effects

I stuck to 50 mg weekly split into 2 doses and I don't think I would venture over that .


----------



## Matt83 (May 5, 2015)

My wife has run a cycle of anavar and a cycle of winstrol in the past and all I can say is that her results were pretty dam shocking even with a high protein low fat/carb diet and just high rep/conditioning training, so if they didn't do anything for you then something is really a miss. Plus even at a fairly low dose of winnie she started to develop androgenic sides after a few weeks (head hair thinning, body hair growth, voice cracking and enlarged clitoris) and had to stop so if you were banging in high doses I think your gear may have been crap.

As for primo, she's currently running a cycle of it at 100mg per week and again it's having great results on same high protein, low fat, low carb diet with high rep conditioning work.

She started of on 50mg per week then after a 6 weeks went to 100mg and is doing 16weeks in total. Despite what you read about primo being the best anabolic for women it still can give dht sides like hair thinning and has the potential to bring all the androgenic issues as well so start low (25-50mg per week) to asses how your body handles it before increasing the dose.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pretty sure 10mg a day of var is recommended for women with 20 upper. Anything more and as Matt says androgenic sides

id agree bunk gear


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Pretty sure 10mg a day of var is recommended for women with 20 upper. Anything more and as Matt says androgenic sides
> 
> id agree bunk gear


 Yeap , 50 mg for a woman is crazy high . I couldn't handle 20 mg either


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Yeap , 50 mg for a woman is crazy high . I couldn't handle 20 mg either


 I've always wondered what it'd be like to chow down on a massive clit though.

Nohomo


----------



## Matt83 (May 5, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Yeap , 50 mg for a woman is crazy high . I couldn't handle 20 mg either


 Agreed, my wife's physique really changed just using 10mg per day.

She ran Winnie at 10mg per day and it was just too much! Luckily all her sides settled down after a few months and she was back to normal. Her voice was the worst by far, would drop an octave mid sentence! Also struggled to make any sound when laughing.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt83 said:


> Agreed, my wife's physique really changed just using 10mg per day.
> 
> She ran Winnie at 10mg per day and it was just too much! Luckily all her sides settled down after a few months and she was back to normal. Her voice was the worst by far, would drop an octave mid sentence! Also struggled to make any sound when laughing.


 Have heard some horror stories about winnie . I wouldn't touch it personally

voice went back to normal when she discontinued ?


----------



## Matt83 (May 5, 2015)

rbduk said:


> I've always wondered what it'd be like to chow down on a massive clit though.
> 
> Nohomo


 I loved it! From her perspective it was a mixed blessing. Horny 24/7 and could cum in seconds, but also her clit being so sensitive made it sore and walking in jeans was very uncomfortable.

Then their was the anger ..... lol. It's hard to watch the one you love going through puberty lol.


----------



## Matt83 (May 5, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Have heard some horror stories about winnie . I wouldn't touch it personally
> 
> voice went back to normal when she discontinued ?


 Yep everything was pretty much normal again in a few weeks except the light body hair (bum fluff), that took a few months to settle down.


----------



## C_J (Sep 29, 2019)

Ok well some of these comments are hilarious ? I tried rohm labs, pharmacom and sphynx labs var, the only side effect I really got was bad skin! Like I said minimal gains, which is fine for most but when I want to be more of a figure physique I need to step up I think. I'm naturally very small which for some women may find a blessing but not when I want to be an absolute tank! Without the penis preferably


----------



## C_J (Sep 29, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Yeap , 50 mg for a woman is crazy high . I couldn't handle 20 mg either


 I agree! Too expensive and pointless to me, could my body just be spitting it out?


----------



## C_J (Sep 29, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Hey @C_J
> 
> I loved primo . Kicked in much faster than anavar but also comes with harsher side effects
> 
> I stuck to 50 mg weekly split into 2 doses and I don't think I would venture over that .


 Thanks you, that's helpful!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

C_J said:


> I agree! Too expensive and pointless to me, could my body just be spitting it out?


 The anavar ?

You'd have severe side effects at that dosage . 10-15 mg is enough.

How long did you run it for ?


----------



## C_J (Sep 29, 2019)

anna1 said:


> The anavar ?
> 
> You'd have severe side effects at that dosage . 10-15 mg is enough.
> 
> How long did you run it for ?


 I didn't start on 50! I slowly increased it starting at 10mg and upped it every couple of weeks on that cycle for about 12 weeks I think it was. I compete so I was just kind of following orders from my coach at first (I have a new one now) The cycle I did previous ended on 30. God knows, everything else sides wise was fine! My friend also took the same stuff and stayed on 10mg and she saw good gains from it but that was her first course. Could've been a. Different batch though as I know I should've been seeing alot more. Or maybe I've changed and made more gains than I thought....

I don't know any females who have done anything that's why I thought this would be the best place to come!


----------



## Matt83 (May 5, 2015)

C_J said:


> Ok well some of these comments are hilarious ? I tried rohm labs, pharmacom and sphynx labs var, the only side effect I really got was bad skin! Like I said minimal gains, which is fine for most but when I want to be more of a figure physique I need to step up I think. I'm naturally very small which for some women may find a blessing but not when I want to be an absolute tank! Without the penis preferably


 Honestly your probably not going to be able to push your physique to "tank" levels without taking the more androgenic compounds like test and tren and having to deal with all the sides that come with them!

It's a simple question of risk vs reward. How far are you willing to push the envelope in order to achieve the look you want and how much of your femininity are you willing to sacrifice in the process?!

All the bigger physique girls have had to make sacrifices and except a certain amount of permanent changes to their body that many other women would find unacceptable. Wash away the makeup and take away the breast implants and many of these women have little in the way of "conventual" femininity left.

I'd suggest checking out RX Muscle forum as it has a female section completely devoted to female drug use and some very knowledgeable ladies who will happily advise you on the best way to progress. But I imagine you'll hear the same as I just said, test and tren and how far are you willing to push it.

Best of luck.


----------



## Matt83 (May 5, 2015)

Here you go

http://forums.rxmuscle.com/forumdisplay.php?71-Fem-Chem

Looks like it's gone pretty quiet on there but still a fantastic resource for female drug info from first hand experience, and more importantly, it's women advising women!


----------



## C_J (Sep 29, 2019)

Matt83 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://forums.rxmuscle.com/forumdisplay.php?71-Fem-Chem
> 
> Looks like it's gone pretty quiet on there but stiff a fantastic resource for female drug info from first hand experience, and more importantly, it's women advising women!


 Thank you this will really help


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

C_J said:


> I didn't start on 50! I slowly increased it starting at 10mg and upped it every couple of weeks on that cycle for about 12 weeks I think it was. I compete so I was just kind of following orders from my coach at first (I have a new one now) The cycle I did previous ended on 30. God knows, everything else sides wise was fine! My friend also took the same stuff and stayed on 10mg and she saw good gains from it but that was her first course. Could've been a. Different batch though as I know I should've been seeing alot more. Or maybe I've changed and made more gains than I thought....
> 
> I don't know any females who have done anything that's why I thought this would be the best place to come!


 I was asking as I tend to see any significant strength increase at around week 4

still , some high dosages there . To give you an example, I experimented with 20 mg for a few days and I had to drop it for a week or so to start feeling normal again

definitely underdosed . Change labs

As @Matt83 said above though , if you want to be a tank and don't mind losing your femininity, you need more than a bit of primo


----------

